# What Are You Wearing



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Day off today so trying some cheapies for time keeping.

Left










Right


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CWC Quartz G10, I love this watch







... I haven't seen a better photo of the CWC G10 than Stan's .... it would be nice to see it again


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got my Seiko frankendiver on today. There's a picture of it on the "How many" thread.

I like the Ricoh, but I like the Seiko better


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Zeno...










Damm nice watch....IMHO.

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My RLT4 :


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

Yep the Zeno looks fine. How big is it please? Zeno make some monstrous watches














. My friend has a 48mm diver nicknamed "Big Ben"







!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Citizen Eco-Drive, "military" style, day/date, black face, blue illumination. Very nice, affordable, useful watch. Just show it some light - and away it goes.

If anyone is interested, I can get some piccies up - if someone could tell me how. I can post images on my web site and link to them, but I have not figured out how to show a picture in the posting itself









I love Eco-Drives as a nice useful bit of technology: Yes, I like good quality Swiss autos as well, but I just like the ethos behind Eco-Drive.

If I could get an Eco-Drive with military styling, chronograph features, with a perpetual calendar, or "Wave-Ceptor" technology and it would just about be my ultimate watch for convenience, useability and most useful application of technology. Sometimes, that's what I like - a watch you can just pick up, put on, and it's right on time, does not need a battery, does not need winding, does not need the time or day or date re-setting.

Still, not the same as winding a nice, smooth swiss movement is it?

What do you think?

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> If anyone is interested, I can get some piccies up - if someone could tell me how. I can post images on my web site and link to them, but I have not figured out how to show a picture in the posting itselfÂ


Very interested G. 

All you have to do is click on the IMG button, which can be seen when you reply or post a message, and then type in the web location of the image.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Yep the Zeno looks fine. How big is it please? Zeno make some monstrous watches
> 
> ...


It's 41mm diameter. When I first ordered it from Eddie, he was out-of-stock and tried to flog me the 48mm







....but I wasn't brave enough for that


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

DN today

RLT4 on Wednesday


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf today.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just changed to this one  :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Here's the G10.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Today I wore this beauty. I don't normally wear a vintage watch to work, but what the hell. 

Now, I have the redoubtable RLT6 on.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> John,
> 
> Here's the G10.

































Thanks Stan!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John, no problem.









I'll be wearing my G10 on Wednesday. The enemy from personnel are coming to see me then and I need my "brave" watch on for support.









I reckon that someone with a lot of courage could have worn the G10, maybe some will rub off on me.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is the Eco-Drive I have on today (older shot):










And after a rapid strap change as of today:










I prefer it with the black strap; really sets it off I think.

G.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

Looks much better on the black strap.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good on you Stan ... do you want an AS90 to go with it? 

My son gave me the Swatch he wore in Iraq - thats my brave watch!

G that eco-drive looks good, not seen that model before: I like the khaki green strap


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

A bit late I konw but we don't all have access 24 hrs ie during working hours.

Yesterday I wore my Poljot Nichoals II 'cos the wife said I should,and I always do as I'm told









Today, back to the salt mine I wore and will do all this week my 1943 Vostok, why? 'cos I'm an old fuddy duddy









That is however, if my NEW "СЛАВА" arrives tomorrow before I go I'll probably wear that. God I'm fickle and as usual drunk too much Beaujolais, but I like it !

Rfnak


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That Hummer is lovely Stan I'm green all over!

Nice to see you got the pics working ESL. I saw that eco drive in the Argos catalouge and was sorely tempted! Looks better on the black to my eyes. I bet one of Roys USA padded straps with the white stitching would look great, or even a RLT flieger.

Jot I think Stan would be better off with and old 7.62mm SLR. We knew where we stood with one of those didn't we Stan? 

BTW the Ricoh in it's monotonus quarts tick......tick.....tick way is bang on the second, the Seiko is +15 secs after 11 hours. I know which one I prefer despite it's slight fast running 

RLT4 back on now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I settle for just about anything that would get a round off.









Like the .303 I used in the ATC.
















My dear old dad used a .303 WWII, when he was sent to North Africa he was issued with a Thompson, he loved that.









The FN and S.L.R varriant was reliable at least. 7.62 mil was large enough calibre to do the job, I don't know what cal the AS90. I'd better check.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I'm wareing this automatic German pilots style watch which arived from Germany to day off E-bay. I only wanted it for the P.V.D bracelet, to put on my P.V.D Poljot Aviator Chorono'. Put a 40 euro bid in and got lucky, so in my case it's a free watch with a bracelet!!

MIKE.

E-BAY PICTURE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just checked, the AS90 has a 155mm installed and a new LINAPS gunsight. Buggeration!









I think that's overkill for personnel department.
















I'll strap the buggers to a Bloodhound or a Rapier, that'll learn 'em


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> I don't know what cal the AS90. I'd better check.


 155mm !!!!







a bit of overkill maybe


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

John - will you please change your avatar. Everytime I see it I want to hide behind the sofa and wet myself.

I haven't slept without the light on for over a week.

If you put a cyberman up instead I'll be most upset.









Today I'm wearing nothing ( but I've been playing with one or two ).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> John - will you please change your avatar. Everytime I see it I want to hide behind the sofa and wet myself.
> 
> I haven't slept without the light on for over a week.
> 
> ...






























































































Ian that is so funny because that's what I did when it first came out in 1963!

I will change it next week


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Nice to see you got the pics working ESL. I saw that eco drive in the Argos catalouge and was sorely tempted! Looks better on the black to my eyes. I bet one of Roys USA padded straps with the white stitching would look great, or even a RLT flieger.


Hmmm...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

I like PVD watches but there ain't many about and I'm a bit worried it will "wear off". Though I doubt it will be any less durable than "gold plate".









Don't care for gold plate, I do like gold filled, though.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I share Stan's suspicion re PVD watches. What's people's experience? How is that PVD Poljot Aviator keeping Mike? Is it easy to get scratches through the coating? Nice bracelet for the price, the watch is nothing to be ashamed of either: cheap decent beater... On an RLT Flieger maybe?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Bit late but never mind.

Wearing this last couple of days.

Bought this Seamaster Chronostop a couple of weeks ago but just got a strap on it so I can wear it.









BTW Roy is that brown strap what your Speedmaster came with?

I've often though they look good on a brown strap.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It came on a bracelet, the strap is one of our USA oiled ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

When they introduced the '57 replica it came on a brown strap as that is apparently what they came on originally.

It certainly gives it a different look.

I've got my 321 on your buffalo deployant until I get some extra links for the bracelet. Looks very good I'll have to get a pic.

Very impressed with the quality but it won't lay down in my box now.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Today I'm wearing nothing ( but I've been playing with one or two ).


That's too much information...methinks


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Still attatched to this - surprise surprise.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My choice for today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

SMP.

Superb for its quality of heavy, but slim case.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like Griff, i'm still in SMP mode, with the GMT


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

good morning chaps, new member here, i've enjoyed reading thru the posts.

i'm not normally a fan of gold watches but this one did it for me so i had to buy it.

my first automatic but i haven't been able to find out much about it.










cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum gravedodger, that looks a nice Citizen.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> good morning chaps, new member here, i've enjoyed reading thru the posts.
> 
> i'm not normally a fan of gold watches but this one did it for me so i had to buy it.
> 
> ...


 Agree with Roy.......nice looking Citizen.

Also agree about not being generally keen on gold watches, but sometimes you just see one you fancy, like I did with this Citizen with its gold bezel


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thx for the warm welcome, there's just something about certain watches were you have no option but to buy buy buy .... my wife laughs







( and complains







) at me but i'm sure you all know the story.

i got this Citizen new while visiting relatives in australia for $120 aus dollar, about Â£50 sterling ... thought that was a good enough price, and I hadn't seen any like this in the UK


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> i got this Citizen new while visiting relatives in australia for $120 aus dollar, about Â£50 sterling ... thought that was a good enough price, and I hadn't seen any like this in the UK


 I have not seen that one over here either,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> gravedodger said:
> 
> 
> > i got this Citizen new while visiting relatives in australia for $120 aus dollar, about Â£50 sterling ... thought that was a good enough price, and I hadn't seen any like this in the UK
> ...


 On a related note, where does one go to buy new Automatic Citizens in the UK???

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

gravedodger said:


> good morning chaps, new member here, i've enjoyed reading thru the posts.
> 
> i'm not normally a fan of gold watches but this one did it for me so i had to buy it.
> 
> ...


Hi gravedodger,

I have something similar to that lying around somewhere! I was able to find out that it has a Miyota cal.8200 movement. (It should say 8200 - ??????? somewhere on the dial and caseback.) They - I am told - are arguably as good as Seiko 5's.

I must dig mine out from whereever it resides. Mine is also day-date, but does not have the divers bezel or the 'Mercedes' hand-set.

Nice looking watch.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll play...










...are those hands groovy or what!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Those hands are veryyy groovy. The case looks interesting too. Is it a normal automatic?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll play too


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

> Those hands are veryyy groovy.


Yes, I think I was doomed form the moment I saw that second hand!



> The case looks interesting too.


A much more complex and interesting shape than you'd think at first glance, basically I think they've gone to a good deal of effort to make what's actually a pretty chunky watch look a lot slimmer than it actually is. Here are a couple of pictures I snaffled from the ebay auction I bought it in:





















> Is it a normal automatic?


Again not my picture...










...It's a fairly early (early '50s?) example of a full rotor, 360 degree automatic, not sure whether it winds both ways like a modern automatic or not though - later Gyromatics made a big deal of a clever coupling mechanism between the rotor and the winding mechanism which used a number of tapered rollers but I'm not sure whether this one's got that feature or not (comments Roy?). It's very, very, very pretty though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

GP used standard ETA movements of which yours is one, it does wind both ways.

The Gyromatic wording was just GP's name for "Automatic" than a special movement design.

Yours is very nice, I have had one just like it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh go on then!

Got this on at the moment, could be love.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi

I'm currently wearing a Limes Principio Flieger I:




























cheers

Dave


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yours is very nice, I have had one just like it.





> GP used standard ETA movements of which yours is one, it does wind both ways.


I know the earlier watches (which as I suspected and you've just confirmed includes mine) were ETA, but I had a vague impression that the later ones (the 39J ones?) were actually Peseux with a seperate self-winding module...

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/messag...geid=1039363831

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/messag...geid=1039364995

..."piggybacked" onto them, and that the design of this winding module was what became associated with the Gyromatic tag.

But I'm certainly not going to argue given that you've probably taken more of 'em apart than I've even seen!



> Yours is very nice, I have had one just like it.


It's definitely a little bit special isn't it? To be honest I was really looking for one of the later, 39 jewel ones, but I was totally smitten by this one from the first glimpse, and just had to have it!

And yes, I really have been wearing it all day, and most of the way through Sunday evening too


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Go on then, have a look at one of my DISCO Accutrons, its not normal like Stans,














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fred will look great with the flares and medallion! it looks quite big whats the diameter


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JayGee said:


> I know the earlier watches (which as I suspected and you've just confirmed includes mine) were ETA, but I had a vague impression that the later ones (the 39J ones?) were actually Peseux with a seperate self-winding module "piggybacked" onto them, and that the design of this winding module was what became associated with the Gyromatic tag.


 That sounds about right but they did use the Gyromatic wording on many automatic watches that they made not just the 39 jewel ones.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Jot, its about 37mm diam, but looks a bit bigger than that,i think due to the crytal beeing big and near the case side, cheers.

If you want Disco Stan,you can have Disco.

Try again.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My gmt smp. Wearing another for last 2 days, but i'm not allowed to divulge


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fred,

They aren't "disco", they're very nice. I would be very happy to own a spaceview of any kind.

Now, if you want to see a real "disco" Accutron.............


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan ... so thats where it ended up ....









nice one 

That's the way ... uh uh uh uh ... I like it uh uh uh uh ...that's the way ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

It's not mine, it's not what I'd wear. But it is an Accutron so it must be good.

I'd better not say too much, Fred's after me blood.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, one thing I will mention to all Accutron owners. 

Next month on March 5th, Max Hetzel will celebrate his 83rd birthday. Without this man there would be no Bulova Accutron, there would not have been any tuning fork watches.









If I don't remember to post birthday greetings to Mr. Hetzel on that day, will someone remind me?

I did pass my regards to Mr. Hetzel via his daughter, Barbara, some weeks ago. But it might be nice if forum members fond of Accutron's remembered his birthday on the forum.

I'm sure Mr. Hetzel would be proud that so many people still have great respect for his work.









http://members.aol.com/msaccutron/


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very happy with my latest piece, which will be a keeper.

Unusual, stylish, tasty, and one I will always be pleased to have!!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Fred said:


> Go on then, have a look at one of my DISCO Accutrons, its not normal like Stans,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good Disco.









john


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Stan said:


> I'm sure Mr. Hetzel would be proud that so many people still have great respect for his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you can also get the audio:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/accquest.htm

john

PS Hummies Rule! OK?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Fred said:


> Go on then, have a look at one of my DISCO Accutrons, its not normal like Stans,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fred,

Absolutely brill !! Always loved this Accutron !!

I have the cushion cased version (below) but yours is much nicer....

Damm, I'm going to have to give up collecting the Seiko/Citizen Bullheads and go back to Accutrons...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Very happy with my latest piece, which will be a keeper.
> 
> Unusual, stylish, tasty, and one I will always be pleased to have!!


 I like the Seiko Griff ... what model is it?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a high beat KS Vanac 23 jewel Seiko, with hacking and quick set day/date.

Just managed to regulate it with the fine screw adjustment to 2 s + per day after an initial loss of approx 20s - per day.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan and Abraxsas, great links, i have seen them before but well worth seeing again,thanks.

Paul, thats a real good looking Accutron, thanks for the comments.

You know what, if we could only convince a certain chap to fire up his intrest and servicing skills towards the Accutons once again we could all get some more.







.

And another one.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice one Paul, I've got the same model. Weird how pictures come out isn't it? On your pic the orange second hand appears red, and on mine the green plastic appears blue. Is it just my moniter?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And the Accutron's Omega cousin ..... the dial is a lot more blue than it looks on the photo .... appart from the lower frequency does anyone know what the difference in the movement is?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Nice Omega, looks good on that mesh.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

JoT said:


> And the Accutron's Omega cousin ..... the dial is a lot more blue than it looks on the photo .... appart from the lower frequency does anyone know what the difference in the movement is?


http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acctechesa.htm

from

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acctecsm.htm

I wrote an amusing review of mine a while back but the pics are not showing as there is something wrong with 'village photos'

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3193

john


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Another day, another watch!










Mid '60s with a Calibre 562 (gorgeous!) inside, don't ask me for a model name because I've got no idea...

Out of interest, I bought this off ebay for about 40 quid in a hell of a state, it looked like someone had tried to open the case with a cold chisel and great lumps of the 20 micron gold-plate were flaking away round the bezel but it ran and the dial was clean. What you see now is the result of an overhaul carried out by my Local Friendly Watch Fettler (Chris Papworth, Kelvedon, Essex 01376 - 615461) who has access to a tame electroplater who's willing to carry out the odd small job for him- Chris stripped the case right down to its component parts, the plater stripped the old flaking finish off, polished up the case parts, plated a base coat of some description onto it and then applied 20 microns of hard gold plate, Chris then had to very carefully turn down the (now slightly oversize with it's heavy plating!) bezel on his lathe before he could re-assemble the case, re-fit the freshly serviced movement, put a new (nice, non-Omega) crown on and fit a new crystal.

I really wish my digital camera made a better job of macro stuff because this photo doesn't even nearly do the quality of the finished item justice, it really does look like NOS and for a total outlay (including original purchase) of about 140 quid I'm very happy with the result!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

JayGee, that's got to be a bargain,you have what is almost a new Omega, 1960s, for Â£140, great stuff. fred.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JayGee said:


> ... What you see now is the result of an overhaul carried out by my Local Friendly Watch Fettler (Chris Papworth, Kelvedon, Essex 01376 - 615461) who has access to a tame electroplater who's willing to carry out the odd small job for him...










Wow, that looks like a fantastic deal.









More details please if you don't mind. I have an Omega Seamaster with a cal 562 but with a black face. It really could do with a re-plate but I have always shied away from it because I thought it would cost an arm and a leg.

Do you think your tame watch fettler would do another?


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> JayGee said:
> 
> 
> > ... What you see now is the result of an overhaul carried out by my Local Friendly Watch Fettler
> ...


Mmmm...

What do you want to know?

As regards doing another, there are two things to bear in mind:

Firstly Chris needs to make a living and he can't make much money out of just stripping and re-assembling a watch and shipping the case parts off to someone else (same applies to re-dials, although he made an exception for my Elgin because I was giving him quite a lot of work to do on other watches!).

Secondly it's uneconomic for the plater (who can't make much money out of doing odd bits and pieces rather than large batches) unless he can fit it in with a larger batch of stuff, and he only really does it as a favour to Chris.

So, you probably could get a similiar deal but it would need to be as part of a larger overhaul and service, would be dependent on the goodwill of the plater, and you might have to be patient while he fits it in with a larger batch of stuff.

I suggest you give Chris a call (he's a very nice chap and quite interesting to talk to anyway) and discuss it, the worst thing that could possibly happen would be that he said no... I like Chris, he's reliable and does good work at what I consider to be a fair price so I'm more than happy to try to send a little work his way and I'm very comfortable about recommending him. If you do call him then tell him Jonathon will be bringing the Le Coultre in for a service as soon as it makes it across the Atlantic and ask him if the stem for my Mido Chronometer has turned up yet


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Fred said:


> ...you have what is almost a new Omega, 1960s, for Â£140...


And that's why I spend money on Vintage stuff rather than just going out and buying a Railmaster...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

JayGee said:


> and ask him if the stem for my Mido Chronometer has turned up yet


I hope you get the stem.

I had two Mido Ocean Stars and replacement stems were just not available.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JayGee said:


> I like Chris, he's reliable and does good work at what I consider to be a fair price so I'm more than happy to try to send a little work his way and I'm very comfortable about recommending him.


I think that's the sort of recommendation must of would like to hear about our work, and also as potential customers looking for a repairer.

I will give him a call and say hello.

Now - If I can just find a reliable f300 fettler, I can get my other Seamaster working too.


----------

